# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Random thought... The Palmayra still open?

## Vince

We saw it when the second tower was getting built. And we saw it when it was completed. Just haven't been on that side of the island to see what's up or wheat's going on with it. What info you got on it??- Respect!

----------

